# Odd



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

15-second exposure of the moon taken in the High Uintas this past weekend. Camera was stationary during the shot.










Kinda odd.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

I think this belongs in Area 51?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

That's way weird.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Do you have a remote, or did you trip the shutter manually?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

UFO _(O)_


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

You didn't see the seagull flying above your camera? They were bombing you guys!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> Do you have a remote, or did you trip the shutter manually?


Manually, although there's like a 3-second delay after you push the button before the shutter opens and the 15-second timer starts.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> You didn't see the seagull flying above your camera? They were bombing you guys!


 

Doesn't make sense. If the camera moved, everything in the pic would be messed up.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The moon being the brightest object in the field would expose faster than the dark background. The camera had quit moving by the time the background was exposed.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> The moon being the brightest object in the field would expose faster than the dark background. The camera had quit moving by the time the background was exposed.


Yes, but how do you account for the weird narrow size?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

You guys were eatin' mushrooms weren't ya...


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> You guys were eatin' mushrooms weren't ya...


*DID YOU SEE THE SIZE OF THAT CHICKEN??????*


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I figured the moon was just happy to see ya!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I figured the moon was just happy to see ya!


:shock:

ah, ha, ha, I thought the same thing.


----------

